# Wifi analyzer



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was having some issues with slow speed wifi, we have FiOS. When connected via Ethernet I have about 80/90. Wifi was crazy slow, less than 5/3 - and we have a small, one floor home.

Anyway, I found that application not only free but very useful. I think a range extender should solve the problem. The Neatgear AC750 seems like a good, inexpensive choice and can also serve as an access point if need be.

Just fyi


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What db is your signal strength on 2.4g where you are typically using WiFi?

Small house should be covered alright by one access point.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jon n Kim


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Even though it seems higher than the others, wifi is slow in the living room about 45' from router - straight shot


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I got the same issue. I have to use range extended mode on my Apple router as it can even get signal 5ft through a wall with direct view. My old belkin used to cover the house easy. There's still a lot of dead spots with the extenders though.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was using the Verizon FiOS router. But, I was experimenting last night and shut off the wifi of Verizon's router and connected my previous Cisco, dual range router: 2.4 & 5.
Not much better.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

We stream a decent amount of movies through Netflix via Apple TV.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

This one is standing right next to router


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I didn't find that app all that useful except as a strength meter. I took it off my phone.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

We have a baby monitor and Verizon said that could be a major source of interference. Looking at the analyzer, I don't think so. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

What devices are connecting to your WiFi? Do you have any old devices that are connecting? 

Even multi standard routers can have issues with supporting multiple devices on different channels.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's only my wife, my 4yr old daughter and me.

Our oldest device are the Apple Tvs, which are a few yrs old. My computer is 2014 as is my phone.

Usually only one person is on wifi at a time. And, no gaming or anything. Aside from business stuff, we stream movies. That's it.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

What is your security setup like? 

You should be using WPA2-PSK(AES) only, since your devices are all less then 8 years old it seems. If you have any other security on (WPA or TKIP) then you need to turn that off.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know. I'll check when I get home


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> We have a baby monitor and Verizon said that could be a major source of interference. Looking at the analyzer, I don't think so. I could be wrong tho.


That's not the issue, 45 feet in a residential environment is just to damn far. An access point will server a 30 foot radius well, beyond that you will have trouble.

-60 db is too low, you want to be above -50.

Wire another access point.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Kevin
I can't use the thanx button


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My Bell Fibe (similar to AT&T U-verse) is horrible for wifi, after 25' distance you lose connection. I plugged my Apple Time Capsule in and use it for wifi, signal reaches across the street about 150'

I have 18 devices connected via wifi between computers, printers, Apple TV, iPhones, iPad, iPod, WII, but generally don't exceed 5 operating at 1 time.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Kevin, this may seem obvious, but would it make more sense to move the router?

Or, are access points designed to have a stronger signal and thereby, cover a larger radius?

Installing a wired access point will entail the same effort as moving the router: I have to run a CAT5 cable from modem to new location. I have experience making CAT5 cables and presently have the equipment and plenty of cable.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> My Bell Fibe (similar to AT&T U-verse) is horrible for wifi, after 25' distance you lose connection. I plugged my Apple Time Capsule in and use it for wifi, signal reaches across the street about 150'
> 
> I have 18 devices connected via wifi between computers, printers, Apple TV, iPhones, iPad, iPod, WII, but generally don't exceed 5 operating at 1 time.


You probably have a Sagemcom 2864, none of them had an internal ground on the antenna so the range was pityful, it wouldn't even work with their Fibe TV boxes. Bell is replacing them with the Home Hub 2000.



jb4211 said:


> Kevin, this may seem obvious, but would it make more sense to move the router?
> 
> Or, are access points designed to have a stronger signal and thereby, cover a larger radius?
> 
> Installing a wired access point will entail the same effort as moving the router: I have to run a CAT5 cable from modem to new location. I have experience making CAT5 cables and presently have the equipment and plenty of cable.


If you will get enough coverage absolutely move the router to a more central location. 

Access points have a slightly higher wattage radio than most routers, but the output strength is limited legally, some companies use an external antenna amplifier to work around that, but they perform poorly.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

What channel is your WiFi on? Try moving to a different channel say to 7 or 11


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

WiFi Explorer is pretty good


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> You probably have a Sagemcom 2864, none of them had an internal ground on the antenna so the range was pityful, it wouldn't even work with their Fibe TV boxes. Bell is replacing them with the Home Hub 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With anything SIGNAL.......height is king


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

BCConstruction said:


> I got the same issue. I have to use range extended mode on my Apple router as it can even get signal 5ft through a wall with direct view. My old belkin used to cover the house easy. There's still a lot of dead spots with the extenders though.


Makes me think before I moved I use to use my wifi at a friend's house which was 200 ft away and now have trouble getting it in the basement directly below it sometimes.


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

*Wifi Analyzer*

If your internet is DSL (out of a telephone jack) it is the fastest it will ever be. I also have this issue with wifi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

nmirse said:


> If your internet is DSL (out of a telephone jack) it is the fastest it will ever be. I also have this issue with wifi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what you meant to say is if you have a wired connection back to your router it will be faster then WiFi?


----------



## southrncadillac (Jul 12, 2014)

Old discussion But hopefully will help someone- 

1.change your channel, various apps will tell you your channel and others around you, choose the channel least used if all are taken
2. Elevate your router, place it on top of a cabinet, shelf, or highest point your cables allow.
3. Do a speed test without devices connected to get a baseline, change your wireless name so only your device running the test is connected, then change the name back so your other devices can reconnect later
4. Run a cat5 to another location and use a router to increase your signal other areas, access points and routers work just the same on a basic home network.
5. Speed tests are ran by pinging remote servers, so try a different website or server at the existing website, and try your wireless test from a different device, could be your wireless receiver going bad in that particular device (less likely)

HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what my issue is, but I know speed is drastically reduced from the room with the router to the other rooms.

I am making due with the present connection and when speed is needed I connect via a Ethernet cable. When connected, speed is incredible!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I changed out my wifi card. Went from 7mb/s to 15. But then again I have an older laptop with a wifi card that needed upgrading.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> I'm not sure what my issue is, but I know speed is drastically reduced from the room with the router to the other rooms.
> 
> I am making due with the present connection and when speed is needed I connect via a Ethernet cable. When connected, speed is incredible!!


That's how wifi works champ. With the switch from 2.4 gig to 5 gig we are going to drastically increase the amount of access points in houses.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That's how wifi works champ. With the switch from 2.4 gig to 5 gig we are going to drastically increase the amount of access points in houses.



I have to run 3 routers in a 2000sqft house to get signal to every corner. 

What's crazy is mother in law just got that bad ass asus router. The range is unreal. I am getting a solid 3 bars on wifi from the back of their yard and router is in basement at other side of the house. I would say an easy 300ft of dirt line of sight from phone to that router. Mine struggles to go through one internal wall! That's gonna be my next router.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I have to run 3 routers in a 2000sqft house to get signal to every corner.
> 
> What's crazy is mother in law just got that bad ass asus router. The range is unreal. I am getting a solid 3 bars on wifi from the back of their yard and router is in basement at other side of the house. I would say an easy 300ft of dirt line of sight from phone to that router. Mine struggles to go through one internal wall! That's gonna be my next router.


The router probably has almost nothing to do with that Wifi performance.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The router probably has almost nothing to do with that Wifi performance.


Can you elaborate? Are you referring to possibly zero interference at his in-laws??


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> Can you elaborate? Are you referring to possibly zero interference at his in-laws??


Wifi is too dynamic to compare in a different environment. Inference, wall density, attached devices.

One device connected at the extreme end of a network will starve all other devices.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> The router probably has almost nothing to do with that Wifi performance.



Well the only thing they changed was the router. Used to only get 1-2bars sitting 15ft from router the floor above. Now it's giving 3 bars out to the edges of there yard and router is in same exact place. I'm using same phone too that I always used so it's def the router that's given it the boost.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Well the only thing they changed was the router. Used to only get 1-2bars sitting 15ft from router the floor above. Now it's giving 3 bars out to the edges of there yard and router is in same exact place. I'm using same phone too that I always used so it's def the router that's given it the boost.


The output power is limited legally, there isn't a heck of a difference between omni directional access points.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> The output power is limited legally, there isn't a heck of a difference between omni directional access points.



They got the AC2400 but they had a N band before. That's the main difference. I was well impressed. If all AC band routers work that well I could go wireless throughout my house on one router.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> They got the AC2400 but they had a N band before. That's the main difference. I was well impressed. If all AC band routers work that well I could go wireless throughout my house on one router.


They have less range than 2.4 gig APs.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

As long as you had a card that received it on all your devices.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> They have less range than 2.4 gig APs.



I never tried an access point so I wouldn't know. Do they work along side the router or independent of them?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I never tried an access point so I wouldn't know. Do they work along side the router or independent of them?


Wireless Router = Access Point + Router + Switch

Access point is wifi only.


----------

